# Zablokowany pendrive

## Zwierzak

Mam zwykłego pendrive Kingston DataTraveler 8GB, do tej pory nie było z nim żadnych problemów jednak coś się zepsuło. Pendrive ciągle uparcie twierdzi, że ma Write protection włączone. Na ogół ta opcja jest aktywowana kiedy przełącznik fizyczny jest w pozycji lock, ten pendrive jednak nie posiada takiego gadżetu. Próbowałem go na różnie sposoby zmusić do działania i nie udało mi się go przywrócić do zapisu ani na Linuksie, ani na Windowsie, ani na PS3.

Trochę dmesg:

```
[61161.705363] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

[61161.705607] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[61161.809211] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[61161.820211] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[61161.882555] usb 2-1.5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[61161.893182] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[61161.968006] usb 2-1.5: default language 0x0409

[61161.970274] usb 2-1.5: udev 4, busnum 2, minor = 131

[61161.970280] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1607

[61161.970286] usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[61161.970291] usb 2-1.5: Product: DataTraveler 2.0

[61161.970295] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Kingston

[61161.970299] usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: 001D0F0C0807B9A01000007E

[61161.970447] usb 2-1.5: usb_probe_device

[61161.970456] usb 2-1.5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[61161.970634] usb 2-1.5: adding 2-1.5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[61161.970715] usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[61161.970727] usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[61161.970842] scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0

[61161.971003] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[61162.997881] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[61162.998221] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[61163.750525] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 15679488 512-byte logical blocks: (8.02 GB/7.47 GiB)

[61163.751240] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on

[61163.751249] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 80 00

[61163.751256] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[61163.754736] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[61163.754746]  sdb: sdb1

[61163.777091] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[61163.777095] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[61169.869211] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 3072/4096 retry 1
```

Próbowałem go ponownie formatować, nawet względem porad gdzieś znalezionych na necie próbowałem zrobić dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb, ale nic się nie zmieniło. Pamiętam, że na tym forum ktoś kiedyś już posiadał taki problem, tylko nie pamiętam czy odzyskał pendrive. Na razie jedynym rozwiązaniem jest jego rozebranie na części i znalezienie może jakiejś części, która się odlutowała. Chciał bym na razie jednak spróbować nie korzystać z takich rozwiązań.

----------

## canis_lupus

takie pendraki czasami tak własnie padają - popularna usterka. ic z tym nie zrobisz.

----------

